# T-Rex footprint



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

We wanted the T-Rex to have a wider foot print in 2011, so we decided to attempt widening the wheels. We added two inches, from 8.5 to 10.5. Here's some pics of the project....

We started with some spare wheels, and some 1/4 inch pipe.









We sliced the outer section off, keeping the offset the same...





































We mounted them up, and used a dial indicator to check the runout, tacking in place...










Cleaned up and rust converter/primer coating applied along with wheel screws...

































We'll weigh these and compare with the measurements on the other set, once we swap them out on the tractor.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

I think what we're going to learn, is there is not much difference in mounting the same brand of tire to a wider wheel. We're using the 23 X 10.5 X 12 Hi-Run, which is commonly available at TSC. I had wanted to switch to a Carlisle, but found these harder to find, now...and quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks real good is this strickly a pulling tractor?


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Looks real good is this strickly a pulling tractor?


Yes, pretty much. They're going on this Suburban for pulling in the LSGTPA Youth class....










...it sees a little play time, too


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You did a good job give yourself a pat on the back!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You did a good job give yourself a pat on the back, and your assistant.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

the new wheels are in action ! They hold and air and roll, so I guess we did OK


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do keep reads and pics coming thru out the season etc.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Texas TRex said:


> the new wheels are in action ! They hold and air and roll, so I guess we did OK


 I like those lights does he have to wear a fire proof suit?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Texas TRex said:


> I think what we're going to learn, is there is not much difference in mounting the same brand of tire to a wider wheel. We're using the 23 X 10.5 X 12 Hi-Run, which is commonly available at TSC. I had wanted to switch to a Carlisle, but found these harder to find, now...and quite a bit more expensive.


 They look just as good to me as carlisle.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

wjjones said:


> I like those lights does he have to wear a fire proof suit?


The rules in this class do not require the suit, but he wears one for a little extra safety. I'd feel foolish getting the little man hurt, doing something for fun, if anything could have prevented it....we go a little overboard on safety. This particular tractor has a 'break-away' ignition cutoff, as well as a remote ignition cut-off (similar to what the monster trucks run). We have two crew members with the remotes, to shut the tractor down at any point. 
Along with the roll cage, he sits in an aluminum high-back seat, and is strapped in with a 5-point harness. Most of our thought goes into keeping him safe, after that, it's how we can move the sled a little farther


----------

